# UK graduate looking for Australia Move



## Coleman123 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey,

I have just graduate university with a 2:1 in Business and Law, since finishing in march I have been looking a move to Australia. How would I go about finding grad jobs in Australia or possibly finding a company to sponsor me?

Some information would be great

Cheer

Coleman


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Coleman,

Welcome to the forum.

Have you checked that your skills are on the SOL? (you'll find a link in the sticky "Thinking of emigrating?" at the top of the forum page.

Dolly


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You won't get a graduate job in Australia. The job market in Australia isn't much better than the UK in professional positions.


----------



## bigbadsad (Nov 7, 2011)

Im thinking of doing the same as you. I was going to go over on a working holiday visa but that only covers you to work for an employer for up to 6 months so it was no really what I need. I contacted a few Australian companies who pretty much told me the same regarding their grad jobs: you can only apply if you have studied in Oz for 2 years. I think our best bet is to get sponsored, but I dont know how.


----------

